# What else do i need?



## paulbed4d (Oct 3, 2013)

Right, i've got an unmodded Gaggia Classic and i'm picing up an MC2 tomorrow.

I've got fresh coffee beans from Rave.

I'm waiting for a micro scale to arrive.

I've got a decent (home made) tamper.

I got an ikea milk jug and a variety of coffee/espresso cups.

What next? Mod the classic? Or is there anything else you would recommend before i do that.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

paulbed4d said:


> Right, i've got an unmodded Gaggia Classic and i'm picing up an MC2 tomorrow.
> 
> I've got fresh coffee beans from Rave.
> 
> ...


Rancillio steam arm for the classic , best and first mod to do . Unpressurised double basket absolute priority if it isn't coming with one







. Lots of patience and a little sleep so you can drinks much caffeine as you want


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

OPV mod maybe?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Knock box .....


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Pimpin B lights.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Cleaning stuff.... To descale and backflush. And a backflush basket.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Basically, you need a lot.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

paulbed4d said:


> Right, i've got an unmodded Gaggia Classic and i'm picing up an MC2 tomorrow.
> 
> I've got fresh coffee beans from Rave.
> 
> ...


To steam milk accurately, you'll need a thermometer - better still, PM Glen and get some Temp Tags to stick on your Ikea jug. How big is it by the way........the jug I mean! Size is important.....jug of course - if you try to steam too little in a larger jug, you will struggle.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

More coffee ready and rested for when you have gone through that lot ......


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Decaf beans (or you'll waste a lot of coffee trying..... Or not sleep for a week!)


----------



## paulbed4d (Oct 3, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Rancillio steam arm for the classic , best and first mod to do . Unpressurised double basket absolute priority if it isn't coming with one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah forgot to list it but got an unpressurised basket. been thinking about rancillio arm but don't steam that much milk. perhaps thats because i haven't steamed milk properly yet.


----------



## paulbed4d (Oct 3, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> OPV mod maybe?


does this make a real difference?


----------



## paulbed4d (Oct 3, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Knock box .....


the bin is right next to the machine so not sure a knock box needed.


----------



## paulbed4d (Oct 3, 2013)

Daren said:


> Cleaning stuff.... To descale and backflush. And a backflush basket.


thanks. can you recommend any products?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You have all the basics so no need to go wild on upgrades just yet

Does the tamper fit snugly in the basket or are the gaps of more than 1mm around the edges? If there are gaps then a good fitting tamper will be the next thing to buy

Does the milk jug have a spout or is it a wide lip?

Scales are important - these will be useful over the coming weeks

The OPV mod is a nicety at this stage. See what the extractions are like before making any changes


----------



## paulbed4d (Oct 3, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> To steam milk accurately, you'll need a thermometer - better still, PM Glen and get some Temp Tags to stick on your Ikea jug. How big is it by the way........the jug I mean! Size is important.....jug of course - if you try to steam too little in a larger jug, you will struggle.


temp tags? not sure about size, how big does it need to be? the jug that is!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

TempTags work with all sizes (12ox, 20oz, 32oz etc)

*Click here to view and purchase*


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

paulbed4d said:


> the bin is right next to the machine so not sure a knock box needed.


First time you splat the coffee over the floor and bin lid you ll tire of it.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Also the spent coffee is good at keeping slugs at bay so having a knock box allows you to easily shake it accross the garden every few days... if you have a garden!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

paulbed4d said:


> thanks. can you recommend any products?


There are a few different products available and I'm sure others will suggest some, but I use Urnex Caviza for backflushing and Urnex Dezcal for descale. I'm really happy with them and they will last you a while plus prolong the life of your machine. If you back flush regularly it will keep your coffee tasting good as it will prevent the build-up of oils around your grouphead. You'll find them both by googling.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Daren said:


> There are a few different products available and I'm sure others will suggest some, but I use Urnex Caviza for backflushing and Urnex Dezcal for descale. I'm really happy with them and they will last you a while plus prolong the life of your machine. If you back flush regularly it will keep your coffee tasting good as it will prevent the build-up of oils around your grouphead. You'll find them both by googling.


A brush for your shower screen and group as well as a towel to but used only with your portafilter and a towel to only be used with your steam wand are also important cleaning tools.

It's important to have one tool for one job when it comes to cleaning, if you use the same towel for everything for example, you have stale coffee in your milk and milk crust in your coffee.

I, personally, love the Has Bean towels and they are very easy to wash....


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Erm ... forget all the kit and make some bloody coffee!!!!

David

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk 2


----------

